# Justwannadrawmeng's art thread



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 8, 2016)

So, I always heard that it's important to be part of the community, so I'm gonna post all the work I do here as well as on my FA profile ( Userpage of justwannadrawmeng -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Feel free to ask questions, give comments or critiques or whatever! 

I'll also post here when I'm streaming just in case anyone wants to watch how I stumble as I make things.
(Picarto.TV - justwannadrawmeng's Channel

Current stuff that I've done here:


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 8, 2016)

Streaming!


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 8, 2016)

Done streaming for now! Here's the result after 2hrs.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 8, 2016)

k


----------



## Voresh (Sep 8, 2016)

Nic stuff Ill check you out when you're streaming


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 12, 2016)

Streaming!


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 12, 2016)

Done streaming for now! Here's the result of tonight:


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 19, 2016)

Streaming!


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 19, 2016)

Done streaming for tonight! Here's what I finished:


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 20, 2016)

Streaming!


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 20, 2016)

Done for now! The results of today's stream:


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 27, 2016)

Streaming!


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 27, 2016)

Result of today's stream


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Justwannadrawmeng (Dec 7, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Nice


Thanks man!

Here's some work I recently did for a commission:


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Dec 9, 2016)

Justwannadrawmeng said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Here's some work I recently did for a commission:




Maaaaaan! I like! Oh yeah~


----------



## VitaVelNex (Dec 10, 2016)

You have a lot of talent! Your characters have so much personality.


----------

